# iTunes m4v to DVD



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Is it illegal/improper to convert iTunes videos from m4v to DVD format? Any recommendations on software to do so?

And how would the quality be when viewing on a TV?

Thanks!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

As far as I know there is no software that can do this. The quality isn't the greatest but then I haven't tried the larger video files yet.

I have had to copy one music video to a DVD and I did it using my PowerBook and Samsung DVD Recorder. Set the iTunes output to fullscreen and plug my PB video out into the front of the Samsung recorder. Works well enough but as I said, the video quality wasn't so hot.

I have purchased a couple of videos that have had noticeable encoding errors and you will get those coming across in any kind of transfer.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks, Macified! i'll stick to m4v then.


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

darkscot said:


> Is it illegal/improper to convert iTunes videos from m4v to DVD format? Any recommendations on software to do so?
> 
> And how would the quality be when viewing on a TV?
> 
> Thanks!


Are we talking about videos purchased on iTMS? Videos with DRM? 
I tried it with VisualHub and it worked but with .m4v files without DRM


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

audiodesign said:


> Are we talking about videos purchased on iTMS? Videos with DRM?
> I tried it with VisualHub and it worked but with .m4v files without DRM



Yes, a purchased TV show actually. Battlestar


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

How To burn purchased videos to CD or DVD.



> You can burn back up copies of iTunes videos to a data CD or DVD. However, you cannot burn iTunes videos to a DVD for playback on your home entertainment DVD player.


FWIW, I think this is the reason Apple is developing the iTV. It's the only way the "higher powers" would allow iTunes to carry these shows. The point was to watch on your Mac and not burn to DVD.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i get the point, thanks Vexel  I'm looking for a way around it then everybody...unless it'll look like crap.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Your best bet is to go the other way. Don't buy the show from iTunes. Record it to your computer through a video in device.

If you have a digital camcorder you can do it in two steps. TV/VCR/Cable Box output to video in on digital camcorder, record to tape. Plug camcorder into Mac and record using QuickTime Pro or iMovie.

Faster option is a TV in device for the computer that will record or a set-top mp4 recorder that records to memory cards. 

I personally am hoping for a set-top memory card recorder. Once the movie files are on the card, I can just copy to a massive hard drive for future viewing. There are shows that I watch that you just can't get on iTunes (ER and Amazing Race).


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks for the suggestion, Macified. It's a little more complicated than I'm will to endure. I'll put up with watching on my CRT.

Anyone tell me what the quality looks like video outputting to a regular TV?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

darkscot said:


> i get the point, thanks Vexel  I'm looking for a way around it then everybody...unless it'll look like crap.


 I didn't mean to sound rude.. I think it came out that way, however. 


The 640x480 Vids would look decent on your TV, much like a VHS Movie or so. The only way I would think you could do it, is to crack the DRM on the iTMS Movies/TV shows. I know there's cracks for the audio files.. tho I'm not sure about the vids.

That said, there's plenty of torrent sites that would have "most" of the shows available for download. Have a look with Torrent Widget 1.2. If you're really interested. Tho, I think we'd be treading on a thin layer of ice. There is some debate whether "Over the Air" shows put up as torrents is wrong/illegal. Morals come into play I suppose. 

Anyway. Hope it helps.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I am also searching for a solution to put iTS TV Shows m4v files to DVD.

The reason is so the kids can watch the shows I have downloaded for them on their DVD player and not tie up my Mac.

The basic problem with DRM, you can not do what you want with what you own.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Not at all, Vexel  I just got the point, should have thought more on it before posting anyhow


----------

